# Roelly Winklaar Takes NY Pro, Bigger Things May Be Ahead



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Roelly Winklaar Takes NY Pro, Bigger Things May Be Ahead by Joe Pietaro When Roelly Winklaar placed seventh in his inaugural professional show at the Arnold Classic, whispers rang through the bodybuilding industry that he may be the next big thing. The native of the Netherlands only added to that by finishing in the top [...]

*Read More...*


----------

